# What to expect?



## Wheeler-Kun (Jan 29, 2008)

A totally noobish question.

So, I want to go to Califur this year. This will be my first furry con, assuming I can go.

The catch is, I accedentally stumbled apon some yiffy pictures online,(no, seriously it WAS an accedent!) and *somehow* my mom found them afterwards (Even though I deleted them from history. Freaking hidden storage...). Now, I got off because it wasn an accedent, but I don't really want to say 'Hey mom, remember those cartoon characters doing their thing that you saw? I wanna go to a convention about them. K thx.'

So can anyone tell me what the con will be like? I mean, I don't expect it to be yiff-filled, but I would like to be able to give her a decent description, sicne this I usually go to anime/comic conventions and....this is a tad different? Heh. Wikifur didn't help me much...

Sorry for being totally noobish, but yeah. Thanks in advance?


----------



## Aden (Jan 29, 2008)

Just go to the con's website. There should be info and pictures abound.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 29, 2008)

It's like any convention, except the theme is furry. Anything adult will not be so readily publicly accessible, so don't worry about that. It's very tame and rather subdued in most cases.

Essentially, you'll be walking around a hotel/convention center with a bunch of other furs and some fursuiters. Despite what you have heard, you will not be wildly accosted for sex or random hugs from people. Of course, there is always an extreme, but that case will not be covered as it will not occur in public. However, if you are not expecting it, then it will not come.

The more furry you look (tails, ears, shirts, and other paraphernalia) the more you will fit in, but not everyone is meandering about with tails, ears, shirts, and whatnot. In fact, some individuals look completely normal save for the convention badge they are adorned with.


And to answer your question more directly, it will be much like an anime convention, except less anime and more anthropomorphic. Other than that, there is no real difference.


----------



## Kinday (Jan 29, 2008)

Iâ€™m going to ninja you post a bit.

Whatâ€™s a convention badges? I see people talking about and making them for each other. When I get a badge from a trade show or business convention it identifies me as part of the staff, dealer, speaker, VIP or something. Iâ€™m a little confused.


----------



## Aden (Jan 29, 2008)

Kinday said:
			
		

> Iâ€™m going to ninja you post a bit.
> 
> Whatâ€™s a convention badges? I see people talking about and making them for each other. When I get a badge from a trade show or business convention it identifies me as part of the staff, dealer, speaker, VIP or something. Iâ€™m a little confused.



Well, the convention itself gives you a badge which identifies you as a member of the convention and lets you in. Then you can have a bunch of other badges (I've seen people with _a lot_) that just identify you as your fursona / character.


----------



## Wheeler-Kun (Jan 30, 2008)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> ...
> And to answer your question more directly, it will be much like an anime convention, except less anime and more anthropomorphic. Other than that, there is no real difference.



Aha. That's about what I thought, but I'd figure I'd make sure, can't be too carefull sometimes. Thank you very much!



> Iâ€™m going to ninja you post a bit.


I was wondering about that myself, so that works out well.


----------



## sage_mines (Jan 30, 2008)

I want to go, and I can get to Irvine via Amtrak from SD, but I wouldn't know how to commute from there. Does anyone know the area well enough to tell me how to get there?


----------



## Wheeler-Kun (Jan 31, 2008)

I couldn't help you really. I'd suggest MapQuesting the hotel from the train station or something. Or maybe 'Google Map' or whatever it's called. But I'm someone who is more knowledgeable on the area would help more, eh?


----------

